# Your Favorite Anime Opening/Ending Themes



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Title says it all

Here I have listed just a small portion of anime themes I consider to be my favorites

1.The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya-Bouken Desho Desho

2. Welcome to the NHK- Puzzle

3. FMA Brotherhood- Yui Again

4. Blood lad- ViVid

Again, this is just a small hand full of themes I really enjoy. I could make an entire list of anime themes I love to death but then I'll be here all day haha.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Ergo Proxy because they played 'Paranoid Android.'


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

By far my favorite anime opening.






Here's the full song.


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

Kinda funny that i haven't even watched these lol


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

thank u guys.. this thread is epic =)

i like Hanasaku Iroha's op so much, beautiful graphics and song, vocals..


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

hehehe


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

feels said:


>


Yea. :clapSee you, Space Cowboy.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

^
Love GT OP.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

catchy tunes


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

sin said:


> ...


I love come my way Y-Y And the one from Lain.











I also love the chobits opening theme 
baby baby oooo~~


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

altghost said:


> I also love the chobits opening theme
> baby baby oooo~~







I just finished watching this anime and I must say, the ending theme suits it well.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

How could I forget this one!?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Masaki Endoh, dat voice. So epic!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

In no particular order I love:

1. Mirai Nikki op 1
2. Attack on Titan op 1
3. Ergo Proxy op
4. Psycho-Pass op 2
5. FullMetal Alchemist Brotherhood op 1
6. Jellyfish Princess op
7. Serial Experiments Lain op-yeah the animation placed in it isn't so great but the song is so damn catchy. 
8. Say 'I Love You' op


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Just like NHK, this show holds a special place in my heart








Cronos said:


>


^ I love Volt, the Pokemon anime has really (somewhat) stepped up its game since the days of Black and White.


----------



## Kirsty1987 (Jul 29, 2013)

Elfen lied - Lillium
death note - maximum the hormone - zetsubou billy
Chi's sweet home opening 
Nana - Anna Tsuchiya - rose
Angel beats - My soul your beats
Clannad - Dango


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Nanorell8 said:


> I just finished watching this anime and I must say, the ending theme suits it well.


It's true. The vocals have a really unique sound. Did you find you could predict the ending? I did, oddly enough ._.

Also


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

(OP) Hanayaka Nari, Waga Ichizoku Kinetograph ~ Phantasmagoria

i♥the very retro / vaudeville feel of the song. character design & the taisho-era setting are lovely too.





(ED) Binbougami Ga! ~ Love Riot






(ED) GTO ~ Shizuku






(ED) Hakuouki Shinsengumi Kitan ~ Memories of You

_何も言わないで ただこうして..._


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

altghost said:


> It's true. The vocals have a really unique sound. Did you find you could predict the ending? I did, oddly enough ._.
> 
> Also


I predicted the ending too but I didn't think it was going to actually happen however I was greatly mistaken.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kirsty1987 said:


> *Elfen lied - Lillium*
> death note - maximum the hormone - zetsubou billy
> Chi's sweet home opening
> *Nana - Anna Tsuchiya - rose*
> ...


:yes


----------



## fury5 (Nov 11, 2013)

Always loved this opening. I loved the song as well as the effects they use in the video.


----------



## s1gh (Jan 20, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


>


This anime so much nostalgia. I remember watching this show on dvd lol, but ye catchy opening.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I love the opening


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I didn't post in here? :O :O cool, I like linking music. (It's kind of a problem but not at the point where I have will power to want to stop or stop listening to music)





















I love this song soooo much: :3






Full version 




I want to link the epic guitar piece from the Saikano anime but it's not an opening or ending theme.






This is one of the best opening themes ever period:






I also really like this:






and


CeilingStarer said:


> Ergo Proxy because they played 'Paranoid Android.'


I've watched most of these but not all, I spend most of my time listening to music though so stumble upon things.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I recently saw the first episode of Sailor Moon Crystal and it seems pretty cool. I like the opening a lot, 1:02 from 1:18 gets me hyped every time.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I just want to make you bleed like me...


----------



## Jay689 (Jul 8, 2014)

My favorite opening music in anime is Fist of The North Star's "Ai Wo Torimodose". I love it with all my heart.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Zetsuen No Tempest opening stuck in my head, its cheesy-catchy, just how I like my openings.

this video is sped up I'm guessing due to copywrite, so it sounds a little weird.






and of course Hunter x Hunter






Guilty Crown had some great music during fight scenes






also like the ending on Nobunga the Fool


----------



## GuledA (Jul 7, 2014)

The manliest anime around





An all time favourite





Have to show FMA love


----------



## Laughing Fox (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Laughing Fox (Jul 9, 2014)

Nanorell8 said:


> Just like NHK, this show holds a special place in my heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all of these are wonderful aswell.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Die Flügel der Freheit.






One Reason.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr Reese said:


> Spice and Wolf's OP is so good and haunting for me... >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

Oooh that's tough, let's say if I had to pick a top 5 it would be (in no particular order):

1.I'm Alive by Becca (Kuro/Black Butler ending)
2. Life Is Like A Boat by Rie Fu (Bleach ending)
3. Ready, Steady, Go by L'arc En Ciel (FMA Opening)
4. Ichirin no Hana by High and Mighty Color (Bleach Opening)
5. Asterisk by Orange Range (Bleach Opening)


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

the opening for black butler season 3 in my opinion is just epic.





The opening of watamote 





the ending of watamote





the 4th opening of fullmetal alchemist
http://www.animelyrics.com/anime/fmalchemist/rewrite.htm

I have a lot more favorites though


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

In no order:
Higurashi OP
Elfen Lied OP
Mirai Nikki OP
Pretty much every OP and ED for Fate/Zero
Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou ED
Haikyuu!! OP
Soul Eater OP 1 ED 3


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Right now it's this one


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Gurren Lagann is my favorite anime so...






I will never get tired of this song:






and this one is great too!


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

I just love this so much. It's too cute.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

good times...


----------



## haku (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not gonna post the video link to all of them but the ones I can remember right now are:

Elfen Lied (Opening)
Shinsekai Yori (Ending 1)
Claymore (Opening, and also my favorite anime. I still get the chills when I listen to the song)
Another (Opening)
Attack On Titan (Opening 1 and 2)
FMA:B (Opening 1 and 3)
Fairy Tail (Opening 3, 6, 8 and 9. This anime really cheers me up)
Sword Art Online I (Opening 1)
High School of The Dead (Opening. Didn't like the anime much)
Angel Beats (Opening. Hated this anime, but loved the song)
Blue Exorcist (Opening and Ending 1. Didn't like this anime much)

Well, I know there are more (the playlist is long LOL) but these are the ones I could remember. I've never watched Black Bullet but I'm so addicted to this opening song, though! Puts me in a good mood, sorta!






I'm still new to animes so I don't know many


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

haku said:


> I'm not gonna post the video link to all of them but the ones I can remember right now are:
> 
> Elfen Lied (Opening)
> Shinsekai Yori (Ending 1)
> ...


Angel Beats actually made me cry at the end haha. Love the opening too.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

It's pretty seldom that I dabble in anime like I used to, but a year or two ago I found one one Netflix that got me hooked. It is called Air Gear. It's intro is pretty catchy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i want more magi


----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

Death Note opening 1 is incredible, love the first Soul Eater one too (goes so well with the animation). Favourite's got to be Samurai Champloo's 'cause I adore Nujabes...


----------



## Gabrielstmp (Sep 8, 2014)

*Well, people already brought here my favorite openings :C

Only remaining these:*

*Tokyo Ghoul*






*Psycho pass ED 1 Credtless*






*Psycho pass ED 2*






*Never watched the anime, althoght I really loved the ED, forcing me to download it xD*






*Higurashi no naku - Dear You*






*Vogel Im Kafig Shingeki (SPOILER ALERT)*






*Ano Hana ED*


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I can't remember them all. So many good ones and you guys posted some of them like 'Rewrite' FMA and Tokyo Ghoul OP

SAO II Opening





AOT Opening





Fairy Tail Opening 1





Blood + Opening 3





Naruto Shippuden Opening 6





Inu x Boku SS Opening





Blood + Opening 1





Black Butler - Book of Circus Ending





Inuyasha - The Final Act Opening





AND HOW COME NO1 ADDED THIS!?

POKEMON OPENING





@Grumple
][/B]videoid


----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

@nobutapower
Ah! yes, just edited. Thanks


----------



## Gabrielstmp (Sep 8, 2014)

I fixed my videos, they just turned into blank white squares for some reason


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Attack on Titan 


Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I really like Blood Lad, I hope it gets another season.
(I already listed Blood Lad but whatever )





I've never seen this one but judging from the opening alone it looks really interesting.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Great Theme


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

@NanoStar SOUL I watched some of Shakugan no Shana... it was pretty good. Idk why I dropped it though. I really liked Blood Lad's Opening *o*


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I really love this fairy tail ending theme in particular. Mostly because of the song.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

@Super Marshy Good song
@bancho1993 I love Luffy ^.^ He's so happy xD This show is very happy... like one big adventure. I stopped after 100 episodes... I know it's a great show... just so long lol. I heard the author is going to keep it going for another 10 years??? haha


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

*MM!* - This is the gayest yet catchiest op song ever. This anime has little value, save for the fanservice, but damn does the opening make you giddy.






*Durarara* - I'm surprised nobody mentioned this anime yet.






*Demon King Daimao* - sh*tty anime, catchy upbeat opening






*Black Lagoon*








Therin said:


> and this one is great too!


Yea this one's got some groove 8)


----------



## Pongy Jumpluff (Sep 21, 2014)

Nichijou op






Nichijou ed


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Elov said:


> I really love this fairy tail ending theme in particular. Mostly because of the song.


I might be heavily bias but I love all FT ED/OP

To the topic, I watched Magi: Kingdom of Magic the other day and remembered how great all the openings are from Labyrinth of Magic.










50 seconds on OP 2 gets me every time.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Birdy the Mighty has a sweet ending theme





Ranma ½ OP 1





Azumanga Daioh





Pokemon Johto Journeys





and I love like every song from Soul Eater


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

i always skip em


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bleach ending 3:





FMA ending 1:





D.Gray Man opening 2:


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I just watched Panty & Stocking yesterday, the ED is great.


----------

